# SIMPLE DEFINITION OF MARRIAGE



## nobledarlington (Jan 7, 2022)

*“Marriage is two imperfect people committing themselves to a perfect institution, by making perfect vows from imperfect lips before a perfect God.”*


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah but fishing has to be in there at least somewhere.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

So like I said on your other post. Hello and welcome.

Now I am going to challenge your quote a little bit, but then you might as well get used that here. We are a opinionated crowd, which is good if you are willing to be challenges and take what you can to learn, and also give what you know to others. 

So here goes, I would say with this quote, just make sure they are not too imperfect. Some folks so imperfect in their current state that they shouldn't get married until God helps them fix that.

I am not saying this was your point, but I have grown to believe that this idea that we should look to a spouse to complete us or fix what is broken in us is a real mistake. Generally speaking if a person is broken and they get married, then you just have a married person who is broken. 

I also think that if you are asking someone to commit to you in marriage you should be striving to be the best person you can be for them. I see it like this, you are asking someone to commit to you and only you in a monogamous marriage. If you asked someone to eat only your cooking for the rest of your life, it would be unfair to just feed them peanut butter and jelly. It's important that you keep the menu fresh and the food as tasty as possible, that you work at your craft. 

That is just part of the responsibility you take by asking for the right to be the only chef.

Anyway that was a lot to take from an uplifting quote I know.


----------

